# Port of Dover



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

from Kent on Line today:

_A massive revamp of the Port of Dover totalling £85 million has been announced today.

The capital investment plan, which has just been approved by Dover Harbour Board, will see the Eastern Docks ferry terminal receiving a major upgrade by 2015.

This will include increasing the port's capacity and building extensions to the piers to cater for the new super-ferries, improvements to the existing berths and the complete replacement of berth six.

Additional assembly and pre-assembly space will be provided and much of the area will be re-surfaced.

"Despite the tough economic climate, the port has seen growth in the tourist sector and the business is buoyant and optimistic," said Kate O Hara, head of commercial and marketing.

"This has been confirmed by the introduction of new and bigger vessels, including the largest ferry ever to sail from Dover, P&O's Spirit of Britain.

"The port has supported its customers' optimism through its major investment programme and will continue to do so in the coming years."

The port provides sailings every 30 minutes during peak times and a typical mid-week day offering 54 sailings from P&O Ferries, DFDS Seaways and SeaFrance._


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Forward looking, and a great asset to th ecountry.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ROads*

DOes that mean the access roads and routes into Dover will be improved?


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I just know that they are going to make it more difficult for me to sneak my **** thro' :evil: 
seamus.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A note from the Moderators;

*By such comments, Seamus is suggesting that it is acceptable to carry out criminal acts; MHF cannot and will not condone or support such activities in any way.*


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi penguin,

Did you get that 'grass' for me on you last trip to Amsterdam? :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

747 said:


> Hi penguin,
> 
> Did you get that 'grass' for me on you last trip to Amsterdam? :wink:


I believe he left it on your lawn :roll: :roll: :wink:

Les


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Penquin said:


> A note from the Moderators;
> 
> *By such comments, Seamus is suggesting that it is acceptable to carry out criminal acts; MHF cannot and will not condone or support such activities in any way.*


I hope that was a joke, but no emoticons so perhaps it wasn't.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Penquin said:


> A note from the Moderators;
> 
> *By such comments, Seamus is suggesting that it is acceptable to carry out criminal acts; MHF cannot and will not condone or support such activities in any way.*


Thats abit OTT 

Can't anyone crack a joke now :roll:

Derek


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Allegedly 
tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

747 said:


> Hi penguin,
> 
> Did you get that 'grass' for me on you last trip to Amsterdam? :wink:


He must have forgot. :?

Oh well, I will just buy some turf from the Garden Centre.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I shall have to disguise my secret people smuggler compartment a bit better.

Otherwise they might not let my wife back in!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> A note from the Moderators;
> 
> *By such comments, Seamus is suggesting that it is acceptable to carry out criminal acts; MHF cannot and will not condone or support such activities in any way.*


Behave yerself penguin, it was a joke :roll: 
And even if it wasn't its your duty to bring in a "little bit extra" for yer auntie katie :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

but the illegals will still find a way


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dover*

I thought the Port of Dover was to be flogged off to the highest bidder?

Russell


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Dover*



Rapide561 said:


> I thought the Port of Dover was to be flogged off to the highest bidder?
> 
> Russell


On the local new today Russell the town is still trying to buy it.

Waz


----------

